
We are about to restore Roman scrolls from the ashes - MichaelMoser123
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/buried-ash-vesuvius-scrolls-are-being-read-new-xray-technique-180969358/?no-ist
======
sohkamyung
HN headline is misleading, although the article is interesting. The scrolls
are carbonised and charred, not reduced to ashes.

